# Glidden Mustang



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

This build started off as the MPC Firefighter kit, but with Slixx decals. I re-did the wheelie bars to extend them out farther, added a parachute from the spare parts box, wired and plumbed the engine. I hope you enjoy the pics. 




























Here's the engine compartment










and a final pic


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

The Mustang II, right? My older brother had one of these back in 1990, I remember tinting the rear window for him, and borrowing it to cruise around town... As usual another clean sharp build!


----------



## Schumacher330 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I built the Pinto of Gapp & Roush and this one back in about 1976. This was a hard model kit to find back then. If I remember right the Glidden & Allen kit was a Pinto too. Awesome model you have here. Great job on it !*


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Stangfreak said:


> *I built the Pinto of Gapp & Roush and this one back in about 1976. This was a hard model kit to find back then. If I remember right the Glidden & Allen kit was a Pinto too. Awesome model you have here. Great job on it !*


Funny story about the Gapp and Roush Mustang II. I was at the Gator Nationals in Gainsville, Fl. and while making a time trial pass the hatch came off of the car. It flew into the air and wasn't useable after a hard landing. They went to a car rental company and rented a new Mustang II and removed the hatch and installed it on the Pro Stocker. I don't remember if they won but at least they could race.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Very Clean and Sweet looking ride, Scottnkat


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Thanks, guys. I appreciate the comments and the history lesson


----------

